# Save MySQL petition



## graudeejs (Jan 9, 2010)

Sign the petition:
http://helpmysql.org/


----------



## Alt (Jan 9, 2010)

You seriously think they will close project? :x


----------



## phoenix (Jan 9, 2010)

What's there to save?  Monty sold all rights to MySQL, and should just crawl under a rock and leave the rest of the world alone.  

If he doesn't like what Oracle/Sun do with MySQL in the future, then he can just fork it and carry on.  Oh, wait, he's already done that.  Yeah, he needs to just shut up and get out of the way.


----------



## johnblue (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't remember why, but I've always leaned towards MySQL as a db.  Maybe it was the dolphin .. 

:e

I was slightly turned off when MySQL switched to using ENGINE=MyISAM and broke a bunch of stuff.  But I really made up mind to make a full switch to PostgreSQL after reading this thread:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8098


----------



## Sun (Jan 10, 2010)

Petitions will not help them so why to bother signing them ? From my point of view, it'll not happen anyway.


----------



## darkshadow (Jan 11, 2010)

*go oracle*

I would be happy since postegsql will be the first choice for many site( free one ) and it better than gpl ploted mysql it is my opnion , since I hate mysql put I forced to use it since it become lovly couple with php , I think it will ended like foxpro


----------



## vermaden (Jan 12, 2010)

Let it die, same wishes for PHP, use Python and PostgreSQL.


----------



## Pushrod (Jan 13, 2010)

MySQL just isn't that good....


----------



## Alt (Jan 14, 2010)

You guys all say that mysql is crap over pgsql so i answered here. But anyway its not means i agree with petition


----------

